# Comics  > Image Comics >  REVIEW: Drifter, #2

## CBR News

Ivan Brandon and Nic Klein"Drifter" #2 is a gorgeous sci-fi book filled with fantastic concepts and a reluctant, complex protagonist on the run from everything.


_Full review here._

----------


## Agent John Bishop

I really want to try this when it comes out as a trade. Anyone care to weigh in? I thought it looked cool, but I have heard no buzz.

----------


## Ying Ko

i like this book. very cool premise (although maybe little too similar to Copperhead) and the art is beautiful. 

the dialogue seems a little off at times though. the story also jumps around a little, in a confusing way where you're not sure what just happened. but i'm guessing it'll improve. 

all in all, i'd recommend Drifter if you're into science fiction.

----------


## cc008

I enjoy it a lot. It's grittier than Copperhead, and I enjoy that in a western. I think the science fiction is really interesting too. Looking forward to finding out what else is outside of Ghost Town

----------


## Aster

If you're a fan of Frank Herbert's "Dune" or into sci-fi, pick up  this series.
The art is graceful, and the plot addictive. 
If Brandon and Klein keep this series up this way , it could turn out to be one of Image's best.

----------


## matt levin

I'm not as wildly crazy about this title as many, but it's enjoyable, certainly beautiful to look at, but not as beautiful to read; I'm finding it choppy, the lead character's actions often inexplicable (to be fair, the character finds this to be so, as well), and the dialogue not really all that 'speakable'.  But hey-- it's a second issue; sure to give this several more issues before deciding to follow or drop it.

----------


## lordtiberius

Drifter # 1 was OK.  The character seems a bit of punk and not very likable.  The town is weird.  Definitely a cross genre mash up if you like that sort of thing.  Copperhead is the better book.

----------


## Bruce Pezzini

I think it has potential. So far its forgettable

----------


## Mork74

yes the story is a bit jumpy and incoherent and some dodgy dialogue, but i will see what happens next to decide if continue

----------

